# Quem tem



## alamcar (1 Jun 2008 às 23:31)

Boa noite

Há por aí alguem que tenha uma estação importada directament de USA que  faça o acaerto horario pela estação padrão?

A minha avariou e nessecito de comprar outro brinquedo.


Saudações


----------



## alamcar (2 Jun 2008 às 19:52)

*Já sei*

Boa tarde

A estação que eu quero adquerir é uma WMR200
Tanto quanto sei existe duas versões a saber.
A WMRr200 e a WMR200A, a primeira é comercializada na Europa e faz o ajuste pelos relogios padrões  que emitem a partir da Alemanha e da Inglaterra, a segunda é ajustada a partir de um padrão a emitir da E.U.A.
Penso ser assim se estiver errado peço para me corrigir

Saudações


----------

